# Update PHP



## hockey97 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi, I just upgraded FreeBSD from 8.1 to 8.4  and I have PHP 5.3.2 installed before. I am trying to update my website to use the PDO extension. I have the PDO installed for PHP 5.3.2 but it's using SQLite. I need to use the PDO MySQL driver.

My ports have been upgraded too. So, I would like to know if I should upgrade my PHP to 5.5 and if I do, what code might no longer work? I am trying to change my website from using the regular MySQL to use PDO instead. In my ports I can only find PHP 5.4 and PHP 5.5. That are the only versions. Where can I find the PDO MySQL driver for PHP 5.3.2?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2014)

hockey97 said:
			
		

> Where can I find the PDO MySQL driver for PHP 5.3.2?


This one, databases/php53-pdo_mysql?


----------

